# Why do you have to separate tadpoles??



## yellow dart frog man (Mar 8, 2011)

Why do i have to separate tadpoles?? Why can't i put all of the tadpoles of one species in a 20 gallon tank??


*~ Yellow Dart Frog Man ~​*


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Depending on the frog, some are cannibalistic.


----------



## Baltimore Bryan (Sep 6, 2006)

^That.
I've seen pictures of some froglets that morphed out missing toes or even a foot because their siblings ate it while in the tadpole stage.
Some species are fine together, though, so it depends what kind of frog.
Bryan


----------



## Gamble (Aug 1, 2010)

yellow dart frog man said:


> Why do i have to separate tadpoles?? Why can't i put all of the tadpoles of one species in a 20 gallon tank??
> 
> 
> *~ Yellow Dart Frog Man ~​*


Most thumbnails are cannaballistic, Leucomelas can also display cannaballistic tendencies. Tincs release growth limiting hormones,(but can be kept together if desired)

Most Phyllobates & Epipebates can be kept communally tho.


----------



## Rusty_Shackleford (Sep 2, 2010)

Any of the Dendrobates sp release growth inhibiting hormone and are cannibalistic, this includes, tics, auratus, leucomelas, galactonotus, trunctatus, etc. Thumbnails are also cannibalistic, you will end up with only one tad in the container. A good rule of thumb to follow is if all the tads are transported at once, you should be ok with raising the tads communally. If the tads are transported to water one or two at a time, they need to be raised individually.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

To prevent this. http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/breeding-eggs-tadpoles/62641-communal-tad-death.html


----------

